# Canon zr40



## run4it

I'm trying to connect my canon zr40 camcorder to my computer using the firewire port and my computer is not recognizing it.  i cannot find any software downloads on the canon website except for mac software.  what should i do to get it to work.


----------



## The_Other_One

Normally you don't need software for such cameras.  My older Sony will just work.  Windows does list it under My Computer for some reason(I think because the step above mine could take photos on a memory stick) but yeah...  Have you tried to capture something off of it, or have you just been waiting for windows to show something?


----------



## run4it

windows won't even show anything.  the only place it showed up was in the device manager and even there it was an unknown device.


----------



## Verve

I've had the zr20 and the zr200. Do you have XP? Windows Movie Maker will detect and capture the video. Also, make sure the "flipper" is set to VCR mode.


----------



## The_Other_One

I'll see how mine's detected sometime.  Now maybe it's different, but mine will work as VCR or CAM(inporting live video)

OH...something else, at least with my camera, you have to select the mode.  Either DV input or output.


----------



## lee101

try reinstalling the latest version of movie maker, plugging it in then hopefully something should come up and detect it, then you should be able to import through movie maker


----------

